# Vintage Keeper 500W temperature setting



## Rob_S (Oct 5, 2016)

The default factory temperature setting of this wine cabinet is set to 57F. Instructions say not to lower the temperature setting below 57F if the ambient humidity of the room is higher than 50%RH. Wondering if could get away with running it at just one degree below that say at 56F in my basement conditions of 60% relative humidity half the year and RH below 50% when heating season the rest of the year, or would I likely run into issues with the cooling unit and if it is even worth dong this? Most wine storage recommendations say it is better to store wine closer to 55F. If it matters that much why would the normal setting of the unit be at 57F rather than closer to 55F? 

Rob


----------



## Johnd (Oct 5, 2016)

Rob_S said:


> The default factory temperature setting of this wine cabinet is set to 57F. Instructions say not to lower the temperature setting below 57F if the ambient humidity of the room is higher than 50%RH. Wondering if could get away with running it at just one degree below that say at 56F in my basement conditions of 60% relative humidity half the year and RH below 50% when heating season the rest of the year, or would I likely run into issues with the cooling unit and if it is even worth dong this? Most wine storage recommendations say it is better to store wine closer to 55F. If it matters that much why would the normal setting of the unit be at 57F rather than closer to 55F?
> 
> Rob



I would suspect that it has a lot to do with the resulting RH inside of the cabinet. At lower and lower temps, units without a reheat / humidity control function have a harder time maintaining RH in the good range. Just give it a try and keep an eye on the humidity levels inside of the cooler, as long as they stay below 75%, you should be ok. Too much more than that can create an environment where mold / mildew will start to form, and that's not good for your labels and corks.

Used to have a Eurocave model that was in the same boat and just bumped the temps up a degree or two during the times of the year when the RH inside my home was higher, it performed just fine with those minor adjustments.


----------



## Rob_S (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks John,

Good idea. Will try running it at 56F during the winter and 57F during the summer. Higher humidity inside the cabinet will also benefit my small barrel.

Rob


----------



## Johnd (Oct 5, 2016)

Rob_S said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> Good idea. Will try running it at 56F during the winter and 57F during the summer. Higher humidity inside the cabinet will also benefit my small barrel.
> 
> Rob



Funny how locale affects things. I live in south Louisiana, the humidity in my home is lower in the summer because my A/C runs a lot and removes lots of moisture from the house.

During the winter (if you can call it that here), my inside humidity is usually higher than the summer, as there's not nearly as much humidity being removed with the little bit that the heater runs.


----------

